# Midwest Hedgehog Rendezvous - May 5, 2012



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

There will be a hedgehog show in Milwaukee in May. Below is the information for the show. Show schedule and information is available on the show's website at: http://hedgehogrendezvous.com/

Below is some information from the show's organizer:

Midwest Hedgehog Rendezvous
Saturday May 5, 2012
Rodeway Inn & Suites
4400 South 27th Street
Milwaukee, Wisconsin.

9:00 AM - 10:00 AM - Check-in and animal health check

10:00 AM -12:00 Noon - Hedgehog Conformation Show

12:00 Noon - 1:00 PM - Lunch (bring a bag lunch or purchase lunch at one of many nearby restaurants, a list will be provided)

1:00 PM - 2:00 PM - Meet the experts: Question & Answer Session with representatives of the major hedgehog organizations.
Dr. John Wertz, D.V.M., Bluemound Animal Hospital, Brookfield Wisconsin
Dawn Wrobel, International Association Master Judge & author of "The Hedgehog: An Owner's Guide to a Happy Healthy Pet"
Deb Weaver, Chief Volunteer Officer of the Hedgehog Welfare Society
Floyd Aprill, Co-President of the Hedgehog Breeders Alliance

2:00 PM - 4:00 PM - Hedgehog Conformation Show

6:30 PM - For those staying over Saturday night, there will be a group going to dinner to a casual restaurant (large menu, variety of prices, everyone pays their own tab) close to the hotel.

Human registration fees are $5.00. Hedgehog registration fees are $6.00 per hedgehog for one show, or $10.00 per hedgehog to compete in both shows.

For those individuals that plan to stay overnight the Rodeway Inn is offering a special conference rate of $69.06 per night (all taxes included) for a Queen Size room. The hotel reservation number is (414) 817-5004. Be sure to ask for the Hedgehog Show rate.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I wish this was closer to me. Hopefully someone will go and tell all about it.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Very neat! I have never been to a hedgehog show..I didn't even know they had them.
I have been to rat shows and chinchilla shows though.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I'm just a couple hours north of Milwaukee and am so flippen excited to go!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

They haven't posted the registration form yet. I'm told it is on its way. When Floyd sends an announcement that it has been posted, I'll post an update.

I don't know that we will make it to the show this year, but we have time to decide.


----------



## RaeKristine (Nov 11, 2011)

I am just south of here. I totally would go! Thank you for posting this 
I would love a hedgehog show.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay for hedgie shows!

Boo that I will miss this one, I'm not moving to Wyoming until mid June and it's a bit of a trek from Alabama >_<

Is this annual or every-other-year?


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Keep me posted when there is one in Michigan!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Aww I wish this was scheduled for a weekend.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

lehaley said:


> Aww I wish this was scheduled for a weekend.


May 5th is a Saturday.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I sent an email to Deb, one of the show's contacts, and asked if I could get a copy of the registration form to post on here. I'm attaching it to this post for anyone who wants to attend and wants to register early.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> lehaley said:
> 
> 
> > Aww I wish this was scheduled for a weekend.
> ...


....Well, I'm a dork. I was definitely looking at the March calendar thinking it was May. This further proves my theory that schoolwork actually HARMS my brain function.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Just a reminder, this is only 3 weeks away! If you are in the area, I would recommend checking it out. If you are hesitant to show your hedgehog, you may want to give it a try anyway. Some have been pleasantly surprised. If you are uncertain as to how to show, ask. People at shows are friendly and will help you along the way. 

Hedgehog shows are always a lot of fun. I always learn something new at a show. Plus how often can you be in a room full of people talking nothing but hedgehog and not get looked at oddly?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I want to go so baddd. I live in Illinois which is so temptingly close but I don't know...the only person who would go with me is my boyfriend and he says it isn't worth driving that far and staying in a hotel for just a hedgehog show. He always thinks we need to do like 5 big things and make it a vacation if we are traveling at all.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

I am for sure considering it! 

I'm talking to the fiance tonight, I really think it would be a wonderful experience.

For showing is there body type guidelines or anything that you need to go by?

Very Neat!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The IHA show standard is located here: http://hedgehogclub.com/standard.html


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

alyssinreality said:


> I want to go so baddd. I live in Illinois which is so temptingly close but I don't know...the only person who would go with me is my boyfriend and he says it isn't worth driving that far and staying in a hotel for just a hedgehog show. He always thinks we need to do like 5 big things and make it a vacation if we are traveling at all.


Just wanted to throw this out there... there are LOTS of fun things to do in Milwaukee! My best friend goes to school at Concordia University and every time I go to visit her, we have a blast. My personal favorite places are the county zoo, Miller Park, the Kettle Moraine forest and the Milwaukee Art Museum. Not to mention all the neat little places to eat (Beans & Barley is seriously amazing) and the bars. 

I want to go to the Rendezvous so badly, but I am going to Milwaukee on the 7th for a Brewers game and the next weekend I have a 10 hour round trip to Minnesota for a baby shower.  Fingers crossed that my paycheck that week will be enough to cover the gas for TWO trips to Milwaukee in the space of 3 days!!


----------

